# Peggy P-51B Tail# 4312451



## sunny91 (Jul 24, 2008)

Peggy P-51B Tail# 4312451 

Footage: the pilot close up is of Bob Stephens (not Gil Talbot), a Flight leader and Ace with the 355th Sq. This footage may actually be the day he became an ace.

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 24, 2008)

Fantastic Sunny!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 24, 2008)

Another good one, Sunny...

Charles


----------



## sunny91 (Jul 24, 2008)

this file was in my personal thread since 1 month and only 1 person have
view this file?

Sunny


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 24, 2008)

Sunny, you always post great stuff its a matter of getting around to see all of them!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 25, 2008)

Especially when some of them are 20+Mb. Not all folks are blessed with high bandwidth modems.

Keep em coming, Sunny. You own the video section of the Forum and your posts are much appreciated.


----------



## v2 (Jul 25, 2008)

8)


----------



## <simon> (Jul 30, 2008)

Great stuff (as usual) Sunny!!


----------

